# Friends?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Animallover - welcome to the forum.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome animallover707! I am also new to the forum as of January. That is quite a nice littler herd you have. I have two horses, two dogs, and two cats. I'm noticing a trend in pairs of animals here... lol. I am also looking for horsey friends


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics with us.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Animallover!! Welcome to the Horse Forum !!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to HF! I joined in Jan this year so am relatively new as well. I have 2 horses and a cow.


----------



## Jazziebot (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome! I'm new here as well. I have one horse, 2 dogs, 2 fish, 2 fire bellied toads and a hedgehog!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, I probably shouldn't admit to how many pets I have xD

But I will say that I have eight cats...it takes a Kirby vac ($$$), a lot of cat litter, and a lot of picking up cat puke, but I swear my house is *not* a "cat house" if that makes sense.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok im going to take pics today and share them with y'all!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is my lab and retired service dog camo who is sick from purina dog food poisoning.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is shy girl an abused horse i got 7 weeks ago.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

here is starlight my appy/ qh mare


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

This is my wild pony that I'm trying to tame down...10 years old and probably unhandled the whole time:










AND here is an old picture of my Baby Girl, Kiera: She's in CA right now, can't wait to see her again


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

here is me riding spirit An appy/qh and starlights mom


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awww pretty babies, good luck with training!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

This is my wild pony that I'm trying to tame down...10 years old and probably unhandled the whole time:










AND here is an old picture of my Baby Girl, Kiera: She's in CA right now, can't wait to see her again


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Awww, now I miss my girl:


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

here is me riding one of the cows


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

here is camo with baby chicks on him, no i do not know why he was trying to get them to nurse off of him haha


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

will post more pics later guys!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

They're all beautiful/cute and look really sweet! Really like the pic of your dog and the chicks! It's amazing how gentle animals can be when they want to. 
I did the riding cows thing too! Except I rode milk cows, they are a lot more uncomfortable than a beef cow. LOL! The fun of growing up on a farm!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> They're all beautiful/cute and look really sweet! Really like the pic of your dog and the chicks! It's amazing how gentle animals can be when they want to.
> I did the riding cows thing too! Except I rode milk cows, they are a lot more uncomfortable than a beef cow. LOL! The fun of growing up on a farm!


 awww super cute, ya most of my animals get along great with others, i have 3 rescued pit bulls and a rescues pit boxer mix found in a dump. they all get along great with all the animals except one pit bull doesnt like the billy goat, he got along fine with him until the billy goat head butted me one day, then he was like o no you didnt and ever since he hates that goat. Lol


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

awe they are all so cute! shy girl is so pretty how is her anxiety doing?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the fact that your pit bull protects you from the buck (billy goat)! One of these days I am planning on getting a dog. Just can't have one where I'm at right now.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> awe they are all so cute! shy girl is so pretty how is her anxiety doing?


 Soooo much better, she has gained at least 25 pounds this week. I love her so much, now that she isnt with the other horse she is really bonded with me. we have started very light work together.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I love the fact that your pit bull protects you from the buck (billy goat)! One of these days I am planning on getting a dog. Just can't have one where I'm at right now.


Aww that sucks, ya i love dogs, and hate how when someone gets a dog and they dont like it they throw it away(Not meaning you lol just ranting). It really sucks, if you got the dog take responsibility for it and research if you have problems take it to classes, iv had huge problems with dogs in the past and i learned a lot from cesar millan(Dog wisperer) and others. I have been given SOOOO many dogs whos owners said 'o they are to hyper' because they got the wrong breed and didnt exersize it or 'he is aggressive' because they got a pit bull and didnt train it. 
The pit that protected me was a last minute save, they were about to shoot him because they brought home 2 cats and he ate one(They already new he was bad with cats, why would they bring home more for him to eat? Plus the poor guy was STARVED HALF TO DEATH now with food and training he is good around the animals, even the cats and chickens.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Animallover707 said:


> Soooo much better, she has gained at least 25 pounds this week. I love her so much, now that she isnt with the other horse she is really bonded with me. we have started very light work together.


this is awesome news!!!!


----------



## IzMyWings (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome! Your animals are lovely! I'm new around here too and have way too many pets to list, but I have 3 horses!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

IzMyWings said:


> Welcome! Your animals are lovely! I'm new around here too and have way too many pets to list, but I have 3 horses!


 Lol ya we just started downsizing because i have so many rescued animals. we rehomed a few of them the last few months but i know we will have more haha.


----------

